# Cass County



## charly1954 (May 9, 2013)

Went out Monday to my best woods, nothing. Ground under leaves dark and damp but still need a little more rain and warmer nites. Hopefully this week we'll get rain along with warmer temps.


----------



## charly1954 (May 9, 2013)

went out again this last Monday, nothing. Need a day or 2 of rain. Anyone in Cass cty finding anything?


----------

